# Encendamos la luz de nuestras almas por la PAZ de Colombia.



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2007)

Pongo mi intención y mis deseos para que esta breve liberación de prisioneros de las FARC, sea el inicio de un proceso de pacificación de un vecino que sufre un largo y cruel período de guerra fratricida y sin sentido, con la esperanza de que ese proceso, con la voluntad general de todas las naciones de este planeta, sea breve y lo menos cruento posible.

... América toda unida en Nación...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Comparto y adhiero a tus deseos, y también los hago extensivos a tantos otros lugares que viven situaciones similares.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 23, 2008)

el vivir en Colombia, no es como la gente cree, es cierto que hay problemas de seguridad,( de hecho ayer me robaron)y que muchas veces uno se asusta por lo que ocurre, que una toma guerrillera, o un tiroteo en el campo.  

y es increiblemente duro seber que asesinan, secuestran a nuestros campesinos, los cuales son personas nobles, amables y no le hacen daño a nadie, y paradojicamente, los forsan a unirseles, ya que si no se les unen, asesinan a su familia....  

todos los dias se ven ecenas de dolor en el noticiero, que un atentado con bomba, que una toma , que un enfreatamiento, en fin.......
cosas que solo un terrorista aria, pero aun asi, colombia es un hermoso pais, nuestros paisajes, nuestra jente siempre tan amable, y recochera, nuestra comida tipica Colombiana(empanadas, tamales, ayacos, arepas, papas rellenas, mute,morzillas, en fin.........etc) nuestra musica vallenata, nuestra geografia, nuestra fauna y flora.....
son cosas  que  nos hacen aveces olvidar lo que ocurre, a demas en las ciudades, las cosas son muy diferentes, aca en Bucaramanga aunque hay problemas de seguridad(ladrones pandillas. etc)al menos en lo que yo se no hay presencia guerrillera, y las ciudades son muy tranquilas, y no es como la gente cree que parecen pueblitos, bucaramanga por ejemplo, tiene muchos edificios administrativos, y en cabecera(el sector mas exclusivo) es como cualquier barrio de ricos de cualquier otra cuidad del mundo, y es bastante grande.......

Bogota, no se bien cuantos ciudadanos tiene, pero se que exeden lo 5 millones.

en fin. si n hay una verdadera voluntad de paz por parte de la FARC,ELN, AUC, Y los demas grupos guerrilleros, dudo que haya una salida  sin violencia.

desgraciadamente, muchos opinan que la unica forma de liberar al pais de esos grupos es convatir fuego con fuego, y algunos amigos mios que se fueron al ajercito han muerto en combates con esos grupos....
y no por ello, yo les deseo  que los eliminen, no, solo deseo que recapaciten y piensen bien que lo que hacen es inumano, y que hace mucho tiempo dejaron de ser revolucionarios, y ahora solo son grupos narcotraficantes, que hacen dinero con la cocaina, y la marihuana.secuestran y matan para infundir miedo, y asi nadie tenga el valor de enfrentarlos.

bueno compañeros, con ese breve comenterio me despido, y ojala si todos pedimos para una solucion pacifica aca en Colombia, ojala DIOS no la de.....  

viva Colombia compadres......


----------



## gusdelfin (Ene 23, 2008)

El próximo 4 de febrero se realizará en Colombia la mayor marcha en contra de los terroristas de la guerrilla. Es hora de alzar nuestra voz de inconformismo por estas acciones que cada vez se vuelven aberrantes y sin ninguna justificación racional.

Ayer 22 de enero en las noticias informaciónrmaron sobre la captura de uno de estos terroristas de las FARC que no solo se contentaba con asesinar a sus propios compañeros (92 según el informe de RCN) sino que los devoraba, en el más depravado acto de canibalismo que recuerda las escenas de una película de Hanníbal Lecter. http://www.canalrcn.com/noticias/in...14&PHPSESSID=4e71762e3f1d28724e54ad1850cfa740

Esperar hasta que la copa se rebose? cuando la copa ya esta rota hace muchísimos años.
DIGAMOS NO MÁS.

Esto lo digo lleno de emoción y tristeza de ver que mi gente de Colombia se está matando por unos desgraciados que tienen por negocio la venta y tráfico de drogas ilícitas y el macabro negocio de las armas que tratan de escudarse tras una causa por la defensa del pueblo, cuando el pueblo lo que necesita es que nos liberen de este "sida terrorista". 

Ayúdennos en este momento donde el mundo tiene puestos los ojos en este país que pretende ser el blanco de los intereses de un presidente extranjero, que avergüenza al pueblo venezolano, que busca expandirse con su idea dizque bolivariana pero que todos sabemos es el inicio del peor dictador que haya existido. 
Si los tiranos pudieran resucitar, Chávez sería la resurrección de Hitler, y no nos vamos a quedar quietos mirando desde nuestros cómodos hogares.

No desaprovechemos la oportunidad que nos presenta este momento de tener un verdadero Presidente, culto, decente, apoyemos a nuestro Presidente Álvaro Uribe Vélez, un hombre trabajador como ninguno, con la más alta calidad humana y transparencia en sus actos. 

Gracias a Dios en este momento ha empezado una de las deserciones más grandes de estos terroristas. Cada día se entregan a la justicia colombiana más personas que quieren acogerse al plan de reinserción que les brinda el Gobierno Colombiano. 

A Colombia y al mundo hay que devolverles la paz que es natural a ser humano.

Colombia un país que muere... de ganas de libertad!


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2008)

acerca de lo de German......... me gusto mucho lo que digiste ya que no indica que gente " mala " hay en todos lador en españa...,venezuela...y la gente solo se guia por lo que sale en la tele ( mal por su parte)...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Mi pregunta es , Venezuela permitiria que se reinsertaran los individuos que forman la guerrilla  sin preguntas y despues terminar por aplastar de una vez a todas esas "empresas guerrilleras".

Y lo que es mas importante los politicos serian capaces de ir todos a una.




En cuanto a chavez, faena tendran para quitarselo de encima, cualquiera que tenga un poco de cultura ve claramente esos tics de dictador.

Esperemos que nuestros politicos vean la importancia y otra pequeña oportunidad.

Os imaginais el titular 

2008 las guerrillas de disuelven y empieza un largo periodo de normalizacion de toda la sociedad Venezolana, menudo titular para la historia de sudamerica


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 24, 2008)

bueno, yo personalmente no estoy de acuerdo con eso del intrecambio humanitario, y no es por que no quiera que los liberen, por supuesto deseo eso tanto como ustedes, pero analisemos un poco la situacion...

las FARC, ELN, AUC, y demas grupos guerrilleros, secuestran civiles para cambiarlos por combatientes capturados en combate, y que pasa si los devolvemos, y ellos los liberan, no pasaria un año antes que secuestren otros 800, para cambiar pos mas combatientes, y asi, una cadena infinita de secuestro, dolor, perdida y liberacion.

no creo que se deba hablar de intercambio, si antes no se ha solucionado el conflicto como tal, y eso solo se logra si estos grupos dejan de delinquir, lo que veo muy dificil por la via del dialogo, desgraciadamente como ya mencione, la unica salida es por la via de la sangre, y algunos proponen(solo digo lo que escucho) que se deberia pedir apoyo a tropas de la OTAN, para que incurcionen en Colombia, y acaben con esos grupos, cosa  que divide a muchos, por un lado, obviamente, las FARC, ELN, AUC, nunca podrian enfrentarse a las tropas de la OTAN, y nos liberarian, pero piensen en el presio que eso cobraria, miles de vidas se perderian, y habria hambre y enfermedades durante los cambates, devido a que la presencia guerrillera, se concentra en la selva del Choco, la cual es muy densa, las ciudades serian seriamente afectadas, y la economia del pais, sufriria un decremento significativo, se incrementeria el numero de pobres, etc...

en cuanto al tema de chavez, no se hoy en CARACOL salieron unas imagenes de un funcionario publico de Venezuela, dando comida, agua , ropa, medicamentos, y demas suministros, a un grupo de las FARC en la frontera con Venezuela, eso lo pone a uno a pensar.....

chaves, es un dictador, eso lo sabe todo mundo, pero a diferencia de los demas, el va co la gente pobre, y no le tiene miedo, ni le rinde tributo a los americanos, y eso es de admirar, no que que pasara con el tema de chavez, uribe, y FARC, espero que el resultado de ello, no sea una guerra entre dos naciones hermanas....

les pido a todos compañeros de los foros, rezen por el conflicto armado en Colombia, y pedir que este se solucione por la via del dialogo y no de la sangre.....


----------



## Carmel (Ene 24, 2008)

Es una pena que un Pais como colombia tenga que sufrir el chantaje del secuestro de grupos terroristas como las FARC  aqui en españa también tenemos lo nuestro con la ETA pero se le da más propaganda a paises como colombia donde la noticia sencionalista vende más, se llega a confundir al personal que la guerrilla se pasea por todo el pais con cierta facilidad cosa totalmente falsa, yo personalmente he estado en varias ocasiones en Colombia y con lo que me quedo no es con la guerrilla por que realmente no se ve ni la vas a encontrar sino con sus gentes y por sus jugos (jeje el de guanabana esta buenisimo) colombia tiene cosas muy bonitas que ver y eso es lo que tiene que potenciar, a los terroristas hay que combatirlos porque la bajeza de secuestrar a alguien dista de cualquier negociación y discrepo totalmente de Chavez al no tacharlos de terroritas.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 24, 2008)

Amigos todos del hilo, tal cómo sucede muy a menudo con nuestros hilos, éste también se desvía de su idea fundamental, plasmada en el título del mismo.

La idea no fue iniciar un debate, sino aglutinar voluntades capaces de pujar hacia el éxito de cualquier esfuerzo que lleve alientos de PAZ a un país vecino.

Amigo Germán, es muy difícil poder conocer la situación del toro desde la barrera. Y sí te digo que la guerra, sólo trae más guerra. Así que, particularmente, yo apunto a la negociación.

... América toda unida en Nación...

mcrven


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 25, 2008)

hola mcrven, estoy de acuerdo con lo de lograr la paz por la via del dialogo, y por supuesto que no quierio que se corra mas sangre Colombiana, es solo que desgraciadamente, nuestros presindentes, han logrado durante casi 50 años, dialogar, y ellos no han respondido con aciones pacificas, por lo contrario, secuestran, asesinan, y atacan a los civiles.

 recuerdo por ejemplo, una toma que currio hace mas o menos, 4 o 6 años, en un pueblo, los campesinos se refugiaron en una iglesia, y los guerrilleros, atacaron la iglesia con 200 civiles a dentro, incluyendo en su mayoria mujeres y niños, atacaron con pipetas de gas propano, destruyendo, y quemando vivos a todos los que alli se encontraban, y recuerdo una imagen, que nunca olvidare, la de un hombre, de color morado, habierto por el pecho, debido a la onda espansiva de la explosion, totalmente carbonizado, y debajo de el, un niño de 5 meses, despedasado, no es lo mismo contarlo que verlo con tus propios ojos, creeme, es escalofriante, al siguiente dia, las autoridades, recogieron los cuerpos, y mas de la mitad de los soldados, oficiales del ejercito, lloraron como niños, eran hombres fuertes emocionalmente, y no soportaron ver esa situacion, de hecho un oficial del ejercito(no recuerdo ahora su cargo )no lo contuvo, y lloro frente a las camaras de Caracol y RCN, en serio fue orrible   

por eso les pido a todos ustedes, compañeros de los foros, orar todas las noches, y pedirle a nuestro Dios, que se acabe esto, que por favor, no se derrame mas sangre, 

padre nuestro 
que estas en el cielo
santificado sea tu numbre
venga a nosotros tu reino
hagase tu vountad 
asi en la tierra coomo en el cielo
danos hoy nuestro pan de cada dia
no nos dejes caer en tentacion
y libranos del mal
amen.

Dios santo, te pedimos por las personas secuestradas en Colombia, por favor iluminalas, y dales fuerzas para resisitir, y por favor, ayudanos a que por la via de  el dialogo, se acabe esta barbarie, que en Colombia haya paz, y que todo lo que pase de alli en adelente sea para el bien de todos.que los lideres de las FARC, ELN, AUC y demas grupos guerrilleros, recapaciten, y devuelvan la paz a este pais que despues de 50 años sigue resistiendo.
Amen.......


----------



## METALLICA (Feb 3, 2008)

recuerdo lo que dices german, fue un hecho horrible, que apesar de que era muy joven cuando ocurrio nunca olvidare, si mal no recuerdo, de todo el puelblo solo se salvaron una nina y su hermano que se refugiaron bajo unas tablas del piso de su casa pq los guerrilleros fueron casa por casa matando a quien encontraran
personalmente sigo sin entender por que un par de personas quieren que sean eliminados de las listas de  terroristas, especialmente siendo una de allas colombiana.... se andan diciendo cosas sobre esto realmente preocupantes y las acciones de ese "senor" tambien son extranas, eso de militarizar la frontera y segun parece su gobierno protege y ayuda a la guerrilla y algunos narcos, recientemente salieron en las noticias uns declaraciones de empleados gubernamentales de venezuela que habian estado protegiendo a un narcotraficante recientemente dado de baja en un operativo en ese mismo pais.Tambien andan rondando unas noticias inquietantes por e-mail al parecer una de ellas publicada por un diario venezolano, no quiero entrar en detalles, pero quien lo desee puede pedirme los mencionados mails por mp
Como todos los colombianos, quiero que todo este problema tanto el interno con las guerrillas como el externo con nicaragua y venezuela termine pronto sin llegar a la guerra, ya que en una guerra nadie gana y es el pueblo quien mas pierde


----------

